# Continued Lyric



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2010)

Simple concept I came up with a while back, only jus actually put into practise! Basically someone picks a song and everyone posts the next line from that song!

So for instence:

I pick Kaiser Chiefs, "Ruby"! I start:
Let it never be said,
(Next poster)
That romance is dead,
(Next poster)
Cuz there's so little else,
(Then)
Occupying my head,

And so on and so forth until the song is complete and then the next person comes up with a new song!

It's okay if you don't know the words, it's perfectly okay for you to look them up if you want, it's purely for fun!

Jus one thing though, let's keep it clean, no going picking songs with swear words in them, unless it's only the odd minor expletive such as with The Pogues and Kirsty McCall "Fairytale of New York" when she sings "You cheap lousy faggot"!

I'll start, and I think I'll pick something a lot of us ought to be familiar with, a classic headbanger moment for all you Wayne's World fans out there: Queen "Bohemian Raphsody":

Intro
Is this the real life,


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

...Is this just fantasy,


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 29, 2010)

CAUGHT IN A LAAAAANDSLIDE


----------



## Green (May 29, 2010)

NO ESCAPE FROM REALITY


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

Open your eyes,


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 29, 2010)

Looks up to the skies and see...


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 29, 2010)

I'm just a poor boy~


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

I need no sympathy,


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

'Cause it's easy come, easy go


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

Little high, little low,


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

Any way the wind blows,


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

It doesn't really matter, to meeeee,


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 29, 2010)

Mamaaaaaaa, just killed a maaaan,


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 29, 2010)

Put a gun against his head, pulled the trigger, now he's dead.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 29, 2010)

Maaamaaaaa, I got t'goooooo


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

Mama, life had just begun,


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 29, 2010)

And now I'm gonna throw it all awaaaaay


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

Mama, ooooooh, didn't mean to make you cry,


----------



## ... (May 30, 2010)

If I'm not back again this time tomorrow,


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 30, 2010)

Carry on, carry on as if nothing really matters...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 30, 2010)

*piano solo*

Too late, my time has come,


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 31, 2010)

Sends shivers down my spine, body's aching all the time.


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 31, 2010)

Goodbye everybody, I've got to go


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2010)

Goodbye, everybody, I've got to go,


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 31, 2010)

Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth,


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2010)

Mama, oooooooo (anyway the wind blows),


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 31, 2010)

I don't want to die,


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2010)

I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all,


----------



## SonicNintendo (May 31, 2010)

Guitar solo (the EPIC one)
My Favorite part:

I see a little silhouetto of a man


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2010)

Scarramouch, scarramouch, can you do the fandango,


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 1, 2010)

Thunderbolt and lightning, very very frightening me.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 1, 2010)

Galileo, galileo, galileo magnifico (magnifico...),


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a little poor boy, nobody loves me.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 1, 2010)

He's just a poor boy, from a poor family,


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 1, 2010)

Spare him his life from this monstrosity,


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 1, 2010)

Easy come, easy go, will you let me go?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 1, 2010)

BISMILLAH! No, we will not let you go!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 1, 2010)

Let me go,


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 1, 2010)

BISMILLAM! No, we will not let you!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 1, 2010)

Let me go,


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 2, 2010)

BISMILLAH! No, we will not let you go!


----------



## ... (Jun 2, 2010)

Never, never, never, never...


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 2, 2010)

Let me gooooooo,


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 2, 2010)

No, no, no, no, no, no, no!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go!


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 2, 2010)

Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 2, 2010)

For me! For me! For meeeeeee


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 2, 2010)

So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye,


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 2, 2010)

So you think you can love me and leave me to die?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 7, 2010)

ooo, baby (or something like that (i think) )


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't do this to me Baby!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 8, 2010)

Just gotta get riiiiiiight, just gotta get right out of here!


----------



## ... (Jun 9, 2010)

...Nothing really matters...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone can see,


----------



## Starshine (Jun 9, 2010)

Nothing really matters,...


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 9, 2010)

to me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 9, 2010)

Any way the wind blows...


----------



## Green (Jun 9, 2010)

Green Day - American Idiot

Don't wanna be an American Idiot


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't want a nation that doesn't know media,

(nice, I like a bit of Green Day, I think I have this somewhere as well... Maybe not!)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 10, 2010)

((It's "Don't wanna be a nation under the new mania". >=( ))

And can you hear the sound of hysteria?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 10, 2010)

The subliminal mind fuck America,

(I'm getting these from a website, if it's wrong, then don't blame me, that's what it is according to lyricsfreak.com...)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome to a new kind of tension,


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 12, 2010)

All across the ALIEN NATIOOOOOooooOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOOOooooOOOOoooOOOOOOOOooooooooOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooooOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Flareth (Jun 12, 2010)

Where everything isn't meant to be okay.

(Getting lyrics from site so yeah)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 12, 2010)

Television dreams of tomorrow


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 12, 2010)

We're not the ones you're meant to follow,


----------



## Magikarp (Jun 14, 2010)

for that's enough to argue.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 14, 2010)

Well maybe I'm the faggot Americaaaa


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not a part of a redneck agenda,

(Like I said when I started, it's okay to look up the lyrics if you want, no one's gonna penalize you for it of oult, if they did they'd have me to answer to!)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 16, 2010)

Now everybody do the propaganda


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 16, 2010)

And sing along to the age of paranoia!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to a new kind of tension,


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to a new kind of tension,*ninja'd* D:

All across the alien nation,


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2010)

Everything isn't meant to be okay,


----------



## ZimD (Jun 24, 2010)

television dreams of tomorrow.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2010)

We're not the ones who're meant to follow,


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

for that's enough to argue.

[AWESOME SOLO]


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

don't wanna be an american idiot.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

one nation controlled by the media


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

information age of hysteriaaaaaa


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 26, 2010)

It's calling out to idiot america


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2010)

welcome to a new kind of tension


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

All across the alienation


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

where everything isnt meant to be okay


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

television dreams of tomorrow


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

we're not the ones who're meant to follow


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

For that's enough to argue...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

MY CHOICE: Welcome To The Black Parade, by MCR

When I was


----------



## Starshine (Jun 27, 2010)

Ninja'd D:

a young boy,


----------



## ZimD (Jun 27, 2010)

My father


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 27, 2010)

Took me into the city


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2010)

To see a marching band.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 28, 2010)

He said, "Son, when


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 28, 2010)

you grow up,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 28, 2010)

Will you be


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 28, 2010)

the savior of the broken, the beaten, and the damned?"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 29, 2010)

He said "Will you defeat them,


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 29, 2010)

Your demons and all the nonbelievers,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 30, 2010)

The plans that they have made?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 30, 2010)

Because one day,


----------



## Leaftail (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll leave you


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 30, 2010)

A phantom to led you in the summer,


----------



## wyoming789 (Jun 30, 2010)

To join the black parade.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 30, 2010)

WHEN I WAS


----------



## Leaftail (Jun 30, 2010)

A YOUNG BOY,


----------



## wyoming789 (Jun 30, 2010)

MY FATHER


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 1, 2010)

TOOK ME INTO THE CITY


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 1, 2010)

TO SEE A MARCHING BAND.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 1, 2010)

HE SAID "SON WHEN, YOU GROW UP,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 1, 2010)

WOULD YOU BE


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 1, 2010)

THE SAVIOR OF THE BROKEN, THE BEATEN, AND THE DAMNED?"


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 2, 2010)

Sometimes I get the feeling she's watching over me.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 2, 2010)

And other times I feel like I should go.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

And through it all, the rise and fall,

(Took me a while but I finally found lyrics... It's not a song I'm familiar with so ignore the fact it might not even be in the right spot...)


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 2, 2010)

the bodies in the streets.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 3, 2010)

And when you gone we want you all to know:


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 3, 2010)

We'll carry on, We'll carry o-o-on


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 3, 2010)

And though you're dead and gone, believe me,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 3, 2010)

Your memory will carry on,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 3, 2010)

We'll carry on.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 4, 2010)

And in my heart I can't contain it,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 4, 2010)

The anthem won't explain it.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 4, 2010)

And while that sends you reeling,

(Not 100% sure...)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 4, 2010)

((Close. The line is "A woman sends you reeling,"))

From disembodied dreams.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 4, 2010)

Your misery and hate will kill us all


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 4, 2010)

So paint it black and take it back,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 4, 2010)

Let's shout it loud and clear.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 5, 2010)

Defiant to the end, we hear the call,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 5, 2010)

To carry on


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 5, 2010)

we'll carry o-o-on, and though your dead and gone believe me,


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 5, 2010)

Your memory will carry on,


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 6, 2010)

And though you're broken and defeated,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 6, 2010)

Your weary widow marches


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 7, 2010)

On and on we carry through the fears (whoa oh oh)

[MCR is a guilty pleasure of mine ;~;]


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 7, 2010)

dissapointed faces of your peers...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 7, 2010)

Take a look at me, I could not care at alll


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 7, 2010)

Do or die, you'll never make me


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 8, 2010)

Because the world will never take my heart.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 8, 2010)

Go and try, You'll never break me


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 8, 2010)

We want it all, we wanna play this part.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 8, 2010)

I won't explain, or say I'm sorry,


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm unashamed, I'm gonna show my scars.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 8, 2010)

Give a cheer, for all the broken.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 9, 2010)

Listen here, because it's only


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm jut a man, I'm not a hero.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm just a boy, who wanna sing this song.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm just a man, i'm not a hero,


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 14, 2010)

I. Don't. CARE!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 15, 2010)

We'll carry on ,we'll carry o-o-on. and though you're dead and gone,believe me,


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 16, 2010)

Your memory will carry on, will carry on.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 16, 2010)

And though you're broken and defeated,


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 17, 2010)

Your weary widow marches on.

(This song is looooooooong...)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 17, 2010)

Do or die, you'll never make me,


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 18, 2010)

Because the world, will never take my heart.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 19, 2010)

Come and try, you'll never break me,


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2010)

We want it all, we want to play this part


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 19, 2010)

Do or die, you'll never make me,


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2010)

Because the world will never take my heart


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 19, 2010)

Go and try, you'll never make me 


(i want this song to end so badly)


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 21, 2010)

We want it all, we wanna play this part.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally!

The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny by Lemon Demon

Old godzilla was hopping around,


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tokyo City like a big playground,


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 21, 2010)

when suddenly Batman burst from the shade


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 21, 2010)

Hits Godzilla with a Bat Grenade

(Hahahahahaha!!! Nice choice, I half wanna go check out the "Ultimate Anime Showdown on YouTube now! I loved that video!)


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 21, 2010)

Godzilla got pissed and began to attack,


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 21, 2010)

but didn't expect to be blocked by Shaq


----------



## ... (Jul 22, 2010)

Who proceeded to open up a can of Shaq Fu,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 22, 2010)

When Aaron Carter came out of the blue


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 22, 2010)

And started beating up Shaquel O'Neil (Not sure about the spelling)


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 22, 2010)

Then they both got flattened by the Batmobile


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 22, 2010)

But before he could make it back to the batcave,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 22, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln popped out of his grave


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 23, 2010)

and took an AK-47 out from under his hat,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 23, 2010)

And blew batman away with a rat-a-tat-tat


----------



## ... (Jul 23, 2010)

But he ran out of bullets and he ran away,


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 23, 2010)

Because Optimus Prime came to save the day!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 23, 2010)

This is the ultimate showdown, of ultimate destiny


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 23, 2010)

Good guys, bad guys and explosions as far as the eye can see


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 23, 2010)

And only one will survive, I wonder who it will be?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 23, 2010)

This is the Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny.

(And for anyone familiar with the Ulitmate Anime Showdown, this could turn into a contest of "Name that Anime & Character!)


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bum bum da bumba bumba..
Godzilla took a bite out of Optimus Prime...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 24, 2010)

like Scruff McGruff took a bite out of crime

Omnomnom...


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 25, 2010)

When Shaq came back covered in a tire track,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 25, 2010)

While Jackie Chan jumped down and landed on his back


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 25, 2010)

And Batman was injured, and trying to get steady


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 25, 2010)

When Abraham Lincoln came back with a machete


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 25, 2010)

but suddenly something caught his leg and he tripped


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 25, 2010)

Indiana Jones took him out with his whip


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 25, 2010)

He saw godzilla sneeking up from behind,


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 26, 2010)

and he reached for his gun which he just couldn't find


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 27, 2010)

'cause Batman stole it and he shot and he missed,


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 27, 2010)

And Jackie Chan deflected it with his fist,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 27, 2010)

Then he jumped in the air and he did a somersault


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 27, 2010)

While Abraham Lincoln tried to polevault


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 27, 2010)

onto Optimus Prime, but they collided in the air


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 27, 2010)

and they both got hit by a care bear stare!


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 27, 2010)

This is the Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 27, 2010)

Good guys, bad guys and explosions, as far as the eye can see


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 27, 2010)

And only one will survive, I wonder who it will be.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

This is the ultimate showdown...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 28, 2010)

...of ultimate destiny.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 28, 2010)

_Angels sang out, in immaculate chorus..._


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 28, 2010)

_...down from the heavens descended Chuck Norris_


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 28, 2010)

_who delivered a kick which could shatter bones_


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 28, 2010)

_into the crotch of Indiana Jones_


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

_Who fell over, writhing in pain._


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 28, 2010)

_as Batman changed back into Bruce Wayne_


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

_But Chuck saw through this clever disguise._


----------



## Missile (Jul 28, 2010)

...but Chuck saw through his clever disguise...

EDIT: Ninja'd D:

_...and he crushed Batman's head in between his thighs..._


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 28, 2010)

And crushed Batman's head in between his thighs


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 28, 2010)

(apparently somebody was ninja'd)
and gandolf the gray and gandolf the white,


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 28, 2010)

_And Monty Python and the Holy Grail's Black Knight_


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

Belini Montecini  
(Pardon the spelling)


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 28, 2010)

(I think it's Benito Mussolini)
and the blue meanie


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 28, 2010)

and Cowboy Curtis and Jambi the Genie


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 28, 2010)

Robocop, The Terminator, Captain Kirk, Darth Vader


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 28, 2010)

Lo Pan, Superman and every single Power Ranger,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 28, 2010)

Bill S. Preston and Theodore Logan,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 28, 2010)

Spock, the Rock, Doc Oc, and Hulk Hogan


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 29, 2010)

All came out of nowhere lightning fast,


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 29, 2010)

And kicked Chuck Norris's cowboy ass,


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 29, 2010)

It was the bloodiest battle that the world ever saw,


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 29, 2010)

With civilians looking on in total awe.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 29, 2010)

the fight raged on for a century,


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 29, 2010)

_many lives were claimed, but eventually_


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 29, 2010)

The victor stood, and the rest knew better,


----------



## wolftamer9 (Jul 29, 2010)

MISTER ROGERS IN A BLOODSTAINED SWEATER.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is the ultimate showdown, of ultimate destiny.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 30, 2010)

Good guys, bad guys and explosions, as far as the eye can see


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 30, 2010)

And only one will survive, I wonder who it will be.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2010)

this is the ultimate showdown...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 30, 2010)

_...of ultimate destiny._


----------



## Green (Jul 30, 2010)

(yes!)

*Always - Ereasure*
_Open your eyes and see_


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 2, 2010)

_your eyes are open_


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 6, 2010)

wear no disguise for me
(Yay for robot unicorns)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 9, 2010)

come into the open...


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 10, 2010)

When its cold outside...

(I think you killed this thread)


----------



## Leaftail (Aug 10, 2010)

Am I here in vain


----------

